# Computer program to draw an existing layout



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

My club has a layout that is about the size of a 2 car garage. They are wanting a drawing of the layout, as no one actually did.

What free software could I use to draw it. It is in HO scale.


----------



## zerodameaon (Mar 10, 2018)

Most of the good programs are free to a point, you have to pay after about 50 pieces of track. You could always do it in sections and print it and tape it together.

Anyrail
SCARM
3rd Planit

Atlas has a free program as well as TRAXEditor website. There is also XTrkCad which I have yet to use but it looks to be free.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

The only program I have ever used (and I've tried them all) is 3rd PlanIt - it's not free but it do things none of the others can do.

https://www.eldoradosoft.com/

Good luck.

Frederick


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

zerodameaon said:


> Most of the good programs are free to a point, you have to pay after about 50 pieces of track. You could always do it in sections and print it and tape it together.
> 
> Anyrail
> SCARM
> ...


Personally, I would recommend Anyrail, although it does cost $60

The only one that WON'T work is the Atlas one, as it's library only contains their track pieces.


----------



## zerodameaon (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyrail is my recommendation as well though take that with a grain of salt as I have yet to really figure it out. It was the easiest to figure out flex curves and how to make the surface to the shape of my future layout. I will likely end up buying this one but I want to get a feel for all of them before I decide. 

If you are running a huge layout and need benchwork to go along with it 3rd Planit seems to be the way to go but beyond the benchwork advantage I don't see much more to justify the price over Anyrail.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

SCARM is a simple design program and easy to learn with a large track library. There is a free version but with a layout the size that you describe, it would require the paid version. One idea is to try the free version and upgrade should you like it. Good luck!


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

If you are using a PC I would recommend RR-Track.

If you are using a Mac I would recommend RailModeller Pro.

Both are easy to learn, very versatile. You can download a free version of RailModeller which limits the user to 50 pieces of track and play with that as long as you choose. The “Pro” version cost about $39 and worth every penny. Many HO track libraries are included at no charge.

RR-Track offered track libraries for all gauges but they charge a fee for each.

Good luck whichever you choose. There are NO perfect products. Each have advantages and faults.


----------

